# Getting Tired



## Mind2muscle (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey guys,  haven't posted in a while but I've hit a wall.  I've been training on and off since I was 15, 33 now.  Bodybuilder style, always chasing the pump and euphoria that comes with training.  I definitely have body dysmorphic disorder as I feel like I weigh 150lbs but weigh about 200.  I look in the mirror and see the skinny, lanky teen I was.  That's what usually keeps me motivated to keep training.  I need some motivation to get me through this.  Maybe it's time to try a new program or something.  Will take any recommendations.  Thanks guys and gals!


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 14, 2017)

Perhaps try a strength-oriented approach to training for a while? Westside (RPE based) or Wendler (1 RM based) would be good choices IMO. 

Ye just need to switch it up now & again to keep it fresh


----------



## Seeker (Apr 14, 2017)

I felt what you're feeling a couple years ago. My friend Pillar of Boring finally convinced me to try something new with him. It was the most exciting time I had training in years. It lit my fire again.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Apr 14, 2017)

Yea I was thinking of trying something with pillar.  I'm just not convinced training is all that needs to change.  I've thought about utilizing a training partner, incorporating recovery based methods, taking a week off etc.  I feel like I've been spinning my wheels for a while and after all these years this is what I have to show for it.  Feel like with all the years under my belt I should be at 220 no problem.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Apr 14, 2017)

How's the legs? 

I know lots of guys that could gain a lot of weight if they hit their legs a little harder. Not 20 lbs worth but its a start.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Apr 14, 2017)

I squat every week and deadlift a couple times a month plus accessory work.  I try to put 100% effort into my leg workouts but I've got spinal stenosis and hence I am rather cautious as my back goes "out" on me a few times a year.


----------



## IHI (Apr 14, 2017)

I know all about working with/around injuries and it really hampers total effectiveness no doubt, but as you know, the best you can do is the best you can do.

training partners, well, thats hard as you know. Hard to find somebody with equal dedication, hard to find somebody with equal intensity, hard to find somebody close in strength so your both not wasting precious time loading/unloading weights instead of working. Its a tough void to fill, but, if you can find that needle in the hay stack, good god it can push you beyond limits you thought you were pushing before. My best wo's are when the stars align and my best bud and i can hook up at my place or his gym and just destroy any goals we had set on way to working out...and pay dearly for a few days after; i love/look forward to these gym "dates" lol.

as mentioned, mix it up, get a hold of Pillar and let him design something to crush you and add mountains of dry kindling to your fire!! My "bro" at work who i lift with occasionally is a workaholic 5-6 days in the gym, goes hard the while session, but has what i call a "body building" approach with mostly isolation exercises, rep ranges. Hes frustrated hes stuck and not getting heavier body wise, but hes extremely active coaching kids wrestling and plays leauge volleyball too but only eats 36-3800 calories/day. Been saying for last yr, eat more and switch up to a strength routine with more weight/lower rep range...shock your body, its adapted and not being pushed. (Plus since getting a fitbit its saying hes burning on average 3200-3600calores/day. Hes slowly getting stronger, but for a guy on his 3rd cycle, its almost embarrassing how slow hes climbing the strength ladder.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 14, 2017)

Def try some strength based programming. You'll put some mass on.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Apr 14, 2017)

I think you guys might be on to something with more of a powerlifting approach.  Just hope my joints can handle it.  But I'm willing to give it a shot.  Time to contact the Pillar himselfbtw my appetite has always been subpar at best.  Maybe I'll try ghrp 6.


----------



## ron1204 (Apr 14, 2017)

I used to train with more of a bodybuilding style. Every once in a while I would get bored as hell. I switched to more of a strength training style and I fuxking love it. Love training every single day much more now.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 14, 2017)

Mind2muscle said:


> Yea I was thinking of trying something with pillar.  I'm just not convinced training is all that needs to change.  I've thought about utilizing a training partner, incorporating recovery based methods, taking a week off etc.  I feel like I've been spinning my wheels for a while and after all these years this is what I have to show for it.  Feel like with all the years under my belt I should be at 220 no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you trained with me you would find a lot more needs to change than just the training - diet recovery etc... 

Dont have to use me of course. Give something like 5th set a try if you want. Or Sheiko. Just focus on getting a lot stronger over the next few months.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 14, 2017)

Try watching this. CT Fletcher always helps me get my ass back in gear.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Apr 14, 2017)

Mind2muscle said:


> I think you guys might be on to something with more of a powerlifting approach.  Just hope my joints can handle it.  But I'm willing to give it a shot.




Just try it. A strength program is exactly what you need. No doubt you will get stronger and pick up some size. That will excite you in the gym, give you that feeling you want back.


----------



## IHI (Apr 14, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Try watching this. CT Fletcher always helps me get my ass back in gear.



Who dont want to jump in the gym after watching some of his speeches/rants/talks...got a natural gift with his tone/intensity/words.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Apr 14, 2017)

This is my go to Gym Motivation video.






Not really, but dam...


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 15, 2017)

Taking a few weeks off might help.


----------

